# Tell me about crabmeat



## QSis (Nov 8, 2004)

I like crab cakes, crab stuffing and crab dip that I order out, but when it comes to making them, recipes call for "lump crabmeat".  Can I get that in a can?  Does it say so on the can?  Should I look for frozen instead (I live in the Boston area, so I don't know of the availability of frozen lump crabmeat).

Any name brands I should look for?

Lee


----------



## marmalady (Nov 9, 2004)

You should be able to find fresh crabmeat in Boston at any good fishmonger or 'upscale' supermarket.  Try Legal Seafood!

Fresh Crabmeat comes packed in - usually - plastic containers kept chilled.  The different types are claw, backfin, 'special', lump, and jumbo lump.  'Jumbo lump' is the most expensive, followed by lump, then backfin, special, and claw.  

I personally don't like the claw meat - I think it's mushy.  When I make crabcakes, I usually use backfin and or 'special'.  I only use the lump or jumbo lump if I'm doing something where you want to see the big 'lumps' of the meat.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Vesper (Nov 9, 2004)

You can also readily find crabmeat that has been pasteurized and canned, with the all the shell removed; no picking. It's every bit as good. Phillips is one of the best brands.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 9, 2004)

Ooops - forgot about Philips, Vesper!  I'm getting spoiled rotten here in Charleston!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2004)

lump crabmeat is really good with shrimps and scallops in a light marinara, over angel hair. better if you have the whole crabs, shell and all in the sauce. very messy but worth it. just don't wear the white smoking jacket and ascot to the table....


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 9, 2004)

In the grocery stores around us, the lump crabmeat is in plastic containers in the fresh seafood area (in the cases in front of the service case--does that make sense???).  They have it with their other prepackaged "specialty" seafood products.  Ask the person at the seafood counther.   They should be able to help you.

I've seen it in larger containers at Costco, too.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> In the grocery stores around us, the lump crabmeat is in plastic containers in the fresh seafood area (in the cases in front of the service case--does that make sense???).  They have it with their other prepackaged "specialty" seafood products.



QSis, check out Stop and Shop in the seafood area like PA Baker says. I have seen it there in plastic containers labeled as to what type of meat it is.


----------



## QSis (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey, thanks for all the help, folks!  I was away for a few days and am just catching up with the new posts!

I will look for lump crabmeat in the plastic containers in the market.

Thanks again!

Lee


----------

